# Spro Big River Pellet Feeder



## sei (7. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mir diese Rute zum Barbenfischen im Rhein zulegen. habt ihr da Erfahrungswerte? Stimmt das hohe Wurfgewicht von 200-300g. Ich möchte im Hauptstrom mit schweren Körben angeln und das ganze richtig "rauspfeffern!"


----------



## sasa (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spro Big River Pellet Feeder*

hi,
ich hab die rute, hat einen viel zu dicken black.

kauf dir lieber die mosella xedion feeder oder die berti bovens von spro.


----------



## sei (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spro Big River Pellet Feeder*

@sasa:
Vielen Dank! 
Mit welchen Wurfgewichten kann ich mit diesen Ruten angeln, bzw. welches Modell kann ich für die schweren Körbe im Rhein verwenden?


----------



## UMK (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spro Big River Pellet Feeder*

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Rute vor einem Jahr für das Feederfischen im Rhein zugelegt.  Leider habe ich direkt aus dem Katalog bestellt, ohne die Rute vorher in der Hand gehabt zu haben. Für meinen Geschmack ist der Blank zu wabbelig und auch beim Wurfgewicht habe ich Zweifel. Ich traue mich nicht, die Rute mit maximalem Wurfgewicht voll durchzuziehen. 

Gut zu gebrauchen ist die Rute bei nomalem Rheinfeederfischen mit Körbchen bis 80 Gramm. Damit kommt das Gerät gut klar. 

Für das extra heavy auf Barbe im Strom kann ich auch nur auf Mosella, Browning oder Balzer/Zammataro hinweisen. Die sind aus anderem Holz, kosten aber ja auch doppelt und dreifach mehr.

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp, gerade für Barbe am Rhein. Mit einer schlanken und qualitativ einigermaßen guten Brandungsrute kann man prima mit Futterkorb auf Barbe in der Hauptströmung angeln. Dem Fisch ist es egal, die Barben knallen eh voll in die Rute. Ist auch deutlich günstiger als eine edel Feederrute.

Gruss Uli


----------



## sei (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spro Big River Pellet Feeder*

Also ich werde von dem Kauf dieser Rute auf jeden Fall absehen. Eine etwas leichtere Feederrute hab ich ja schon. Werfe da auch 80-100g mit!
Ich dachte es gäb da alternativ etwas so in der 100,00 EUR-Preisklasse! ;+
Hab auch noch nen Brandungsgsstecken; muss den wirklich mal wider rauskramen!


----------

